

Windows generates less than a third the profit of iOS + OS X - strandev
http://www.asymco.com/2011/05/03/ios-os-x-3-5-windows/

======
simonhamp
This was bound to be Apple. They have stuck doggedly to the hardware+software
model. Although difficult to begin with, it's this model that has ultimately
turned them into Microsoft's butt-kickers. They're continuing to innovate and
they now have a mass audience of consumers invested in their ecosystem...
enough to drive continued sales of their integrated personal computing
environments (iMacs, Mac minis, Macbooks) simply because it all works well
together and fits logically (and it's actually good stuff).

Microsoft and Google (and others) aren't failing at this by any means, they
simply aren't succeeding as well as Apple are. Perhaps this is because Apple
have focused on user/developer experience rather than hardware/software
features?

